# Pneumatik bei NA drucklos schalten?



## Crossbones (9 Januar 2007)

Nun meine Überschrift sagt ja schon fast alles.
Ich kenne es von meinem früheren Arbeitgeber das bei Not-Aus die Druckluft von der Maschine abgeschaltet wird und der Druck dann innerhalb einer gewissen Zeit abgebaut werden muss. Dies galt übrigens dann auch für die vorhandene Hydraulik.

Klar das durch das Entlüften keine gefahrbringenden Bewegungen ausgelöst werden dürfen.

Jetzt stelle ich mir bei meinem neuen Projekt (eine Waage mit Mischeinheit) die Frage, ob ich dort die Pneumatik nicht auch mit dem Not-Aus Drucklos schalten soll? Es befinden sich eine Klappen mit Pneumatikzylindern an der Maschine. 


so long 

Micha


----------



## ollibolli (9 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich würde sagen, dass kommt auf die Anwendung an. Es ist nicht immer sinnvoll die Anlage drucklos zu schalten. Im Zweifelsfall gehe ich immer den Weg über die Arbeitssicherheit des Endkunden. Ich habe auch schon genügend Anlage geplant die nicht lüftet wurden.

Wie gesagt, wenn du unsicher bist,alieber die Arbeitssicherheit.

Gruß Ollibolli


----------



## HDD (9 Januar 2007)

Hi,
bei einer Waage mit Dosierung glaube ich nicht das eine Entlüftung sinnvoll
ist was passiert wenn die Klappe offen ist also dosiert und du den Not-Aus betätigst wenn dann die Klappe offen bleibt läuft Material nach, dass kann bei grossen Anlagen schon in die Tonnen gehen also bei unseren Mischersteuerungen wird das nicht gemacht. 
HDD


----------



## Martin007 (9 Januar 2007)

Hallo

was passiert mit der Klappe wen du den Druck wegnimmst?
Schliest die Klappe? Öffnet die Klappe? Bleibt die Klappe in der Psoition Stehen?

Was für eine Funktion hat denn die Klappe?

Bei manchen Anlagen kann es sinvoll sein die Klappe zu schliessen, bei anderen die Klappe zu öffnen. Ohne die Funktion der Klappe und der Anlage zu kennen kann man nur raten.

Martin


----------



## zotos (9 Januar 2007)

Ohne mehr informationen kann man da nur die Glaskugel befragen.


----------



## Martin007 (9 Januar 2007)

Zur Info aus BGI 709

Not-Befehlsreinrichungen bieten die Möglichkeit, gefahrbringende Bewegungen von Anlagen oder Teile von ihnen schnell und sicher stillzusetzen. Zusätzliche Gefahren dürfen durch das Stillsetzen nicht entstehen


----------



## musikmaker (10 Januar 2007)

Hallo,
also ich würde die Luft nur wegschalten, wenn du sicherstellen kannst, dass die Klappe auch ohne Luft geschlossen ist. Vielleicht solltest du mal mit einem Hebel und einer Feder arbeiten. So machen wir das.
mfg


----------



## Crossbones (15 Januar 2007)

Alles klar danke für die zahlreichen Antworten.

Die Klappe darf natürlich nicht öffnen. 
Drucklos schalten sehe ich insofern als nicht notwendig an weil Bewegungen alle im nicht zugänglichen Bereich statt finden.

Da die Anlage überarbeitet wird könnte man auch realisieren das die Klappe ohne Druckluft geschlossen bleibt.

schöne Grüße
Micha


----------



## nade (15 Januar 2007)

Also wenn eh überarbeitet wird würde ich sogar sagen währe es glaub ich nicht schlecht wenn bei plötzlichem Druckverlust die Klappe schließt.
Hätte den Vorteil wenn aus welchem Grund auch immer die Leitung "bricht" die Klappe schließt und somit keine Überdosierung gibt.


----------



## praktiker (12 Februar 2007)

*Not-Aus-Kategorie*

hallo,
bei STOPP-Funktionen wird zwischen verschiedenen Kagegorien unterschieden
Kategorie 0
stillsetzen einer Maschine durch sofortiges Abschalten der Energie zum (ungesteuerten) Stillsetzen
Kategorie 1
gesteuertes Stillsetzen, bei dem die Energie bis zum Stillstand bestehen bleibt
Kategorie 2
gesteuertes Stillsetzen, bei dem die Energie auch im Stillstand bestehen bleibt
Je nach Einstufung Deiner Anlage wählst Du das entsprechende


----------



## praktiker (12 Februar 2007)

*Not-Aus*

hallo,
bitte noch etwas beachten. Nach Maschinenrichtlinie EN1050 und daraus alte Norm 954-1 ist eine Gefahrenanalyse zu tätigen. Aus dieser Gefahrenanalyse, macht meist der Maschinenbauer, geht eine Einstufung in Klassen hervor. Aus dieser Kategorie weiß der Elektriker, was er für ein Not-Aus-Relais verwenden muss: keines, 1-kanalig, 2-kanalig oder 2-kanalig mit Querschlusserkennung
Schönen Abend noch


----------



## TobiasA (12 Februar 2007)

Das findet man in der EN292, IIRC. Da sind die Steuerungskategorien (B,2,3,4) genormt. Auswahlhilfen zur Auswahl der Steuerungskategorie gibt's da auch.

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## praktiker (13 Februar 2007)

*Pneumatik be NA drucklos schalten?*

Hallo wieder,
....oder einfach bei www.pilz.de (at, com) (Hersteller von Not-Aus-Relais) nachsehen. Darin ist die alte und die neue Norm ganz gut erklärt.
Bis bald


----------

